# help maintenant je dois faire fonctionner mon scanner



## francois.jonquet (6 Février 2010)

après avoir galérer pour installer (je suis tout nouveau ds l'univers mac) mac classic,
maintenant je dois faire fonctionner mon scanner (scitex smartscan 340, une vieille et noble machine) qui est en scsi et dont les soft et drivers tournent sous os 9 (c'est pour cela que j'ai besoin de l'environnement classic)
mon ordi: power mac g4 733mhz os x 10.4.11 + classic environnement 9.2.2
carte scsi adaptec 2930 cu
1ère question: puisque le scanner va tourner sous os 9 (classic) la carte doit elle fonctionner sous classic ou sous os x 10.4? en d'autres termes faut il un pilote pour cette carte pour os 9.2 ou osx 10.4?
2ème question: comment fait t'on pour vérifier si la carte installée est reconnue par osx 10.4 ou os 9.2 classic?
pour l'instant sous osx 10.4 lorsque je regarde si la carte est présente : je trouve que sur le port pci il y a bien une carte adaptec
par contre lorsque je lance le soft de mon scanner il démarre puis m'indique que le scanner n'est pas branché (alors qu'il est alumé et que le cable est neuf) et effectivement dans le matériel pci il y a bien la carte adaptec mais pas de scanner:
s'agit t'il d'un conflit mac osx mac classic?
j'ai besoin d'aide
merci
francois


----------



## claude72 (6 Février 2010)

francois.jonquet a dit:


> maintenant je dois faire fonctionner mon scanner (scitex smartscan 340, une vieille et noble machine)


Ah oui, là on n'est plus dans le petit scanner de bureau !!!

(bon, il peut se poser sur un bureau, mais il ne faudrait pas prendre un bureau bas de gamme de chez Ik&@ parceque sinon, vu le poids du scanner, le bureau risque de s'écrouler... )


Ceci dit, en général ce genre de scanner a souvent son propre poste dédié... et, sans en être sûr à 100%, j'aurais tendance à penser qu'il vaudrait mieux que tu le fasses fonctionner à partir d'un Mac qui tourne sous OS 9 plutôt qu'avec un Mac qui tourne sous OS X avec une émulation Classic...

... en clair, perso je commencerais par démarrer le G4 sous OS 9 pour faire les essais de fonctionnement de ton scann...
... et une fois que tout fonctionnera sous OS 9, ensuite j'essayerais de voir si ça veut bien fonctionner sous OS X avec l'émulation Classic.





> 1ère question: puisque le scanner va tourner sous os 9 (classic) la carte doit elle fonctionner sous classic ou sous os x 10.4? en d'autres termes faut il un pilote pour cette carte pour os 9.2 ou osx 10.4?


Ben voilà pourquoi je te conseille de démarrer sous OS 9 dans un 1er temps : si tu démarres sous OS 9, c'est clair, il te faut le pilote OS 9.





> 2ème question: comment fait t'on pour vérifier si la carte installée est reconnue par osx 10.4 ou os 9.2 classic?


Essayes d'aller voir dans les infos système du 9 (Info Système Apple, quelquepart dans le menu Pomme) et du 10 !!!


(et pour info, en français on n'écrit pas 1ère, ni 2ème, mais 1re et 2e...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2010)

Pour ce qui est des vénérables scanners, mon StudioScan IIsi de 1995 (SCSI aussi) a tourné sous Mac OS X 10.5.8 sur un PowerMac G4/733 jusqu'à Noël dernier (depuis, il tourne sur un PowerMac G4 2 x 1,42 Ghz, toujours sous 10.5.8), alors que, comme pour le tien, Agfa ne fournissait les pilotes de ce scanner que pour Mac OS 9 maximum.

La solution ? un shareware (à 40&#8364 nommé VueScan qui permet de faire fonctionner tout scanner que "voit" un Mac sous OS X (et en plus, je viens de voir que sa doc a été traduite en français)!


----------



## francois.jonquet (7 Février 2010)

merci à tous les deux
en ce qui concerne vuescan c'est effectivement une solution intéressante mais vuescan ne supporte pas les scanner scitex
de toute façon j'ai déja les soft et pilote pour ce scanner qui tourne sous os 9
pascal quelle carte scsi utilises tu?
pour claude: effectivement je vais essayer de démarrer sous os 9 et lancer le scanne
je vous tiens au courant
amicalement
francois


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2010)

francois.jonquet a dit:


> merci à tous les deux
> en ce qui concerne vuescan c'est effectivement une solution intéressante mais vuescan ne supporte pas les scanner scitex
> de toute façon j'ai déja les soft et pilote pour ce scanner qui tourne sous os 9
> pascal quelle carte scsi utilises tu?
> ...



J'utilise une Adaptec aussi, mais le scanner n'est pas reconnu sous "Classic", de mémoire (passé sous 10.5, je n'ai plus classic, et en outre, j'ai du récupérer le pilote de Tiger pour que la carte SCSI soit utilisable par Leopard, car pour des raisons obscures, Apple, qui les fournissait avec Mac OS jusqu'à Tiger, à cessé de le faire avec Leopard (alors que ce pilote est inchangé depuis Jaguar, et continue à fonctionner "impec" sous Leo).

Donc, en résumé, si VueScan ne pilote pas ton scanner, tu seras condamné à redémarrer le Mac sous OS 9 "natif" pour pouvoir continuer à l'utiliser.


----------



## francois.jonquet (8 Février 2010)

alors voila, j'ai démarré sous os 9.2.2
la carte est reconnue
lorsque je lance le programme scitex de mon scanner pour tester le port scsi mon scanner est reconnu
par contre dès que je lance les autre soft pour utiliser le scanner ...cela plante (obligé d'éteidre et de relancer l'ordi)
j'ai l'impression d'avoir vue une fenètre pdt un cours instant ou il est écrit: nvram puis cela plante
un ami imprimeur m'avait conseillé un g3 plutôt que mon g4:??
faut il que j'achète un g3??
j'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un conflit entre le g4 et le scanner??
merci de votre aide
francois


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2010)

francois.jonquet a dit:


> un ami imprimeur m'avait conseillé un g3 plutôt que mon g4:??
> faut il que j'achète un g3??
> j'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un conflit entre le g4 et le scanner??
> merci de votre aide
> francois



Ça, j'ai du mal à y croire. NVRam, tu dis ? Fais un reset NVRam* et réessaie, pour voir !


(*) okazou, c'est comme un reset PRam, sauf qu'il faut attendre plusieurs "bongs" avant de lacher. Je ne sais plus combien exactement (j'ai pris l'habitude de les faire via Open Firmware), mais avec 5 tu es certain que c'est bon.


----------



## claude72 (8 Février 2010)

francois.jonquet a dit:


> un ami imprimeur m'avait conseillé un g3 plutôt que mon g4:??
> faut il que j'achète un g3??


La dernière fois que j'ai vu tourner un Scitex Smart 340, c'était en 1998 et il était branché sur un PowerMac 7600 avec un processeur 604... c'était la génération de processeur juste avant le G3...

... et donc il est tout à fait possible que les softs du scanner qui datent du siècle dernier aient quelques soucis sur un G4 !!!


Bon, si tu décides d'acheter un G3, et puisque tu es nouveau dans le monde Mac, un petit résumé... grosso-modo, il y en a 3 "catégories" :

 les G3 beiges : bonnes machines, facile à upgrader avec un disque-dur plus gros ou un 2e disque-dur (puisque c'est de l'IDE), mais :
- 3 slots de RAM seulement, et il leur faut de la RAM taille basse, en plus de certaines caractéristiques particulières : 256 Mo maximum avec 16 boîtiers mémoire sur la barette, soit 768 Mo maxi de RAM
- réseau Ethernet 10baseT seulement... donc ça rame... (et même avec une carte 100baseT, ça rame encore !)

 les G3 blanc/bleu Rev1 : à éviter comme la peste à cause d'un contrôleur de disque-dur bugué... le bug ne se manifeste généralement pas avec le disque-dur d'origine de 6 Go, mais ça coince souvent si tu essayes de mettre un disque-dur plus gros ou de mettre un 2e disque-dur (soit il refuse de démarrer, soit il est instable, soit il corrompt les données enregistrées sur le/les disque-s)
Il y a aussi (paraît-il) les ports FireWire qui merdouillent un peu...

 les G3 blanc/bleu Rev1.5 et 2 : à part le FireWire, pas de problème particulier... en revanche il a une prise réseau Ethernet 100baseT, ce qui est un gros avantage pour servir de poste dédié à un scanner, et il a 4 slot de RAM sans limitation de hauteur...
... mais les mêmes limitations de capacité des barrettes à 256 Mo/16 boîtiers, donc 1 Go maxi de RAM.


Pour reconnaître le Rev1 bugué du Rev1.5/2 qui fonctionne, il faut simplement regarder la référence du contrôleur IDE : c'est un petit circuit intégré de 1 x 1,5 cm avec 100 pattes, placé juste à côté de la prise IDE du canal du disque-dur (celle qui est la plus proche du coin supérieur de la carte-mère) et d'une vis de fixation, tout en haut de la carte-mère :
- si sa référence est CMD PCI 646U2 c'est un Rev1 bugué
- si sa référence est CMD 646U2-402 c'est un Rev1.5 ou un Rev 2 qui fonctionne correctement.

Ensuite, dans certains G3 blanc/bleu, il y a eu une carte UltraWide SCSI avec un disque-dur UW SCSI de 9 Go : c'était une option vendue pour améliorer les performances, mais cette option a surtout permis à Apple de contourner le bug du contrôleur IDE... donc, méfiance, les G3 B/B qui ont cette option ont souvent le contrôleur bugué... quand ça fonctionne, ça fonctionne bien... mais si le disque lâche, aujourd'hui les disques-durs UW SCSI coûtent très chers et sont très rares en occasion !!!

Et sinon, pour utiliser quand-même un G3 Rev1, tu as aussi la possibilité :
- de lui ajouter une carte PCI IDE (ou peut-être même une S-ATA ???) et là tu peux brancher ce que tu veux comme disque-dur ou même plusieurs disques,
- de brancher un disque-dur SCSI sur ta carte SCSI prévue pour le scanner.
- ou de brancher le disque-dur sur le canal du lecteur CD...
(soit en mettant le disque-dur à l'emplacement du ZIP sous le lecteur CD, mais ce n'est pas recommandé à cause d'un manque de refroidissement, soit en achetant une nappe plus longue pour pouvoir garder le disque-dur à sa place normale et relier quand-même le lecteur CD, soit en se passant de lecteur CD !!!)


----------



## francois.jonquet (8 Février 2010)

bonsoir claude
j'ai la possibilité de récupérer(gratos) un g3 beige mais par contre il n'y a pas de port usb:
question comment je fais pour transférer les scan sur un autre poste de travail (chaque scan pèse de 50 à 150 méga)
y t'il la possibilité de mettre un graveur dvd ou mieux d'installer des ports usb afin d'utiliser des clé usb, ou peut être un disc dur externe ?
amicalement
francois


----------



## claude72 (10 Février 2010)

francois.jonquet a dit:


> j'ai la possibilité de récupérer(gratos) un g3 beige mais par contre il n'y a pas de port usb:
> question comment je fais pour transférer les scan sur un autre poste de travail (chaque scan pèse de 50 à 150 méga)


Par réseau Ethernet, tout simplement !

... et c'est là l'intérêt d'avoir un G3 blanc/bleu qui a un réseau 100 Mb/s... alors que le G3 beige n'a que du 10 Mb/s.

Comme je l'ai dit précédemment, tu peux aussi ajouter une carte PCI Ethernet 100 Mb/s dans ton G3 beige...

... mais même si sur le papier la carte est censé débiter du 100 Mb/s comme sur le G3 blanc/bleu, tu n'auras en fait pas réellement la même vitesse qu'un blanc/bleu, mais ça se traînera un peu moins que le 10baseT d'origine du G3 beige.





> y t'il la possibilité de mettre un graveur dvd ou mieux d'installer des ports usb afin d'utiliser des clé usb, ou peut être un disc dur externe ?


Graveur de DVD, pas sûr...

Graveur de CD, sans problème : le 1er graveur de CD IDE à 25 euros pour PC devrait fonctionner à la place du lecteur CD d'origine... il te faut Toast 5, et pense à garder le ticket du graveur pour pouvoir l'échanger ou te faire rembourser si nécessaire !!!

Prise USB, là encore pas de problème : la 1re carte PCI USB *1* basée sur une interface OHCI conviendra. Mais l'OS 9 ne gère que l'USB *1*, donc vitesse maximum 12 Mb/s, c'est à dire pas beaucoup plus rapide (tout en étant beaucoup moins pratique) que le réseau Ethernet d'origine, et certainement moins rapide qu'une carte 100 Mb/s !

FireWire et disque externe : moi pas du tout compétent en fireWire sous OS 9... mais *Pascal77* doit savoir ça !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> FireWire et disque externe : moi pas du tout compétent en fireWire sous OS 9... mais *Pascal77* doit savoir ça !



Carte Firewire sous OS 9, j'en ai eu une (3 ports USB 1 et 2 Firewire 400), qui n'a jamais fonctionné sur mon 5500/225, mais semble-t-il en raison d'une défaillance de son port PCI, car revendue d'occasion, l'acheteur est parvenu à l'utiliser sur un 5400.

Pour la partie "USB", ce ne sont pas les mêmes extensions que celles qui gèrent l'USB "built in" (ou plutôt un jeu d'extensions supplémentaires ?), mais un jeu spécifique. Je ne sais plus où le trouver sur le site d'Apple, mais il est ici  (curieusement, le serveur ajoute .smil à la fin, il faut le renommer sans cette dernière extension, ça doit se terminer par un seul ".smi") !

Pour la partie "Firewire", je ne sais pas s'il faut d'autres extensions que celles de base, et ne peux plus vérifier, la carte similaire (mais USB2) que j'avais sur mon G4/733 est passée sur le 1,42 Ghz, qui ne démarre pas sous OS 9.

Par contre, ce qui m'échappe, c'est "pourquoi un G3 ?" Les deux modèles de G4/733 Mhz (Audio-numérique et Quicksilver) sont tous deux capables de démarrer nativement sous OS 9, et la carte SCSI Adaptec fonctionne sous OS 9, il suffirait donc de démarrer le Mac sous OS 9 nativement, scanner, puis redémarrer sous OS X, comme ça, pas de données à transférer ! Okazou, les pilotes de ma carte sont ici, et il y a aussi les pilotes pour Mac OS 8.x/9.x. à priori, c'est le seul modèle compatible Mac.


----------



## francois.jonquet (11 Février 2010)

tout d'abord merci à pascal et claude...
pour claude: effectivement la connection ethernet est peut être la solution, je ne m'en suis jamais servi et si j'ai bien compris il suffit de relier les deux mac avec le bon cable mais en pratique comment fait on: quel cable?
les 2 ordi se reconnaissent ils tous seuls?
pour pascal: ma carte adaptec est bien reconnu par mon g4, lorsque le scanner est connecté puis allumé il apparait bien dans les matériel à la suite de la carte par contre lorsque je lance les soft scitex cela plante.....
bon je vais essayer différentes choses et vous tiens au courant
encore merci
francois


----------



## USB09 (12 Février 2010)

Nulle besoin de vue scan ou autres tout est dans le mac. Pour les plus ancien, utilitaire transfert d'image, ce transforme en app de scan. J'ai essayé un scanner de 98, impect ce lance même tout seul. Sinon vois sur os9 mais faudrait les pilotes.   Hors sujet mais faudrait penser a être en 2010 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h39 ----------

Pour ceux qui ne savent pas Apercu permet aussi de scanner.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2010)

USB09 a dit:


> Nulle besoin de vue scan ou autres tout est dans le mac. Pour les plus ancien, utilitaire transfert d'image, ce transforme en app de scan.



Ton scanner de 98, ça ne serait pas un USB, par hasard ?, parce que mon StudioScan IIsi, ben utilitaire de transfert d'images, il ne le voit pas, lorsque je le lance, il m'accueille d'un laconique 





> Aucun appareil de transfert d'image connecté !


Alors sans pilote, et bien que je ne vois pas comment, peut-être que ça marche avec certains USB (un pilote "twain" basique fourni avec Mac OS X ?), mais il est clair que pour le SCSI, rien à faire ! 

Moi, j'ai de la chance, VueScan pilote mon scanner, mais celui de notre ami est d'une marque pas (encore ?) implémentée dans VueScan.



> Hors sujet mais faudrait penser a être en 2010



Déjà, moi, je ne veux pas me séparer de mon StudioScan (de 1995), car je ne trouve pas son équivalent aujourd'hui à un prix à ma portée (il scanne en 350 mm x 220 mm  en 800 DPI x 400DPI, ce que je pourrais me payer serait un bête A4), alors lui, avec un scanner 17" x 11" (~435 mm x 250 mm en  8000 points par ligne) capable de scanner des transparents et des films 35 mm (par 20 à la fois), je comprend que même en 2010, il hésite un peu à le mettre à la benne


----------



## USB09 (12 Février 2010)

Pour les pilotes, faut voir sur le site de la marque. Si ils sont a jour bingo. Hors sujet : mais qui utilisent des films aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2010)

USB09 a dit:


> Pour les pilotes, faut voir sur le site de la marque. Si ils sont a jour bingo.



Si il existait des pilotes OS X pour ces scanners, tu crois qu'il aurait ouvert ce topic, et que j'aurais acheté MaCam ? ?



USB09 a dit:


> Hors sujet : mais qui utilisent des films aujourd'hui ?



Des professionnels, des scientifiques, des amateurs, et même, tous les "particuliers" ne sont pas encore passé à la photo numérique, certains font encore de la résistance !


----------



## francois.jonquet (12 Février 2010)

bonjours usb09
je vais essayer de vous répondre courtoisement:
j utilise encore du film aujourd hui car j utilise une chambre photographique et ce malgré le fait que je vive en 2010
cela ne m empèche pas d utiliser le num en faisant des scan de mes négatifs afin de les retravailler sous PS
en ce qui concerne mon scanner il est très vieux mais donne des résultats qui ne sont pas comparables avec des scanners tous public
je possède les soft et drivers de ce scanner sous os 9 mais je pense qu il doit y avoir une incompatibilité hardware avec le g4
amicalement
francois


----------



## claude72 (12 Février 2010)

USB09 a dit:


> Nulle besoin de vue scan ou autres tout est dans le mac. Pour les plus ancien, utilitaire transfert d'image, ce transforme en app de scan. J'ai essayé un scanner de 98, impect ce lance même tout seul. Sinon vois sur os9 mais faudrait les pilotes.   Hors sujet mais faudrait penser a être en 2010


Faudrait surtout penser à regarder un peu de quoi tu parles avant de dire n'importe quoi ! là, on ne joue pas du tout dans la même cour !!!

Un Smart 340, ça n'a rien à voir avec les petits scanners de bureautique genre StudioScan ou Arcus, et encore moins avec les daubes grand-public à 50 euros à Carrouf...

En 1997-98, un Smart 340 ça valait dans les 250000 francs (oui, tu as bien lu *deux cent cinquante mille* francs), et aujourd'hui, ça se négocie encore dans les 1000 euros chez les revendeurs de matériel professionnel de photogravure... Rien que la lampe seule coûte déjà plus 100 euros !!!

C'est un scanner professionnel qui pèse plus de 100 kilos, avec un gros chassis en aluminium moulé quasi indestructible, une résolution de scann réelle (et non pas interpolée logiciellement) dont tu n'oserais même pas rêver que ça soit possible (*Pascal77* exagère un peu, je crois que c'est "seulement" 5260 dpi sur un tiers du format et 800 ppi sur la totalité des 11,*8* x 17 pouces, ce qui fait 30 x 43,2 cm, soit un poil plus que du A3 en opaque) et surtout une Dmax de l'ordre d'au moins 4,2 ou 4,3, peut-être même plus (qui permet de sortir une image parfaite d'une diapo un peu sombre, là où n'importequel machin grand-public ne ferait qu'un gros rectangle noir) et tout ça avec des softs de gestion hyper-pointus dont tu ne comprendrais pas le tiers des fonctions !!!

Et même en 2010, il est encore au niveau des scanners pros du moment... et vu la qualité de la bête, crois moi, ça vaut vraiment le coup de se pencher sur son cas, même en 2010... et ça vaudra même encore le coup dans 5 ou 10 ans !!!





> Hors sujet : mais qui utilisent des films aujourd'hui ?


Les imprimeurs aussi... le Smart 340 a un système de positionnement de l'original par tétonnage qui permet par exemple de faire du copy-dot, c'est à dire de numériser des vieux films séparés et tramés pour en refaire des images numériques...





			
				francois.jonquet a dit:
			
		

> effectivement la connection ethernet est peut être la solution, je ne m'en suis jamais servi et si j'ai bien compris il suffit de relier les deux mac avec le bon cable mais en pratique comment fait on: quel cable?
> les 2 ordi se reconnaissent ils tous seuls?


Il te faut soit un cable RJ45 *croisé*, pour relier les deux, et tu vas un peu galérer avec l'ordre d'allumage des Mac...
... soit tu prends un petit switch 5 port RJ45 (ça vaut 15 euros) et tu relies chaque Mac au switch avec un cable RJ45 droit (et tu allumes le switch en premier...)

Après, il faut configurer ton réseau... le plus simple étant que le G4 puisse accéder à un dossier partagé du G3... là, ça se complique un peu, puisqu'avec ton G4 sous OS 10.5, ça ne voudra probablement pas fonctionner en AppleTalk et il faudra probablement que tu passes en protocole TCP/IP, donc il te faut MINIMUM un 9.1 sur le G3 (ou un 9.22, mais si j'ai bien tout compris tu en as récupéré un ?)... désolé, ce soir je n'ai pas le courage, mais tu peux faire une recherche sur MacGé, il doit bien y avoir un topic qui explique comment configurer un réseau pour permettre à un Mac sous OS X.5 d'accéder à un dossier d'un Mac sous OS 9.1.


(tu aurais la caractéristique de Dmax de ton 340 ?)





			
				Pascal77 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, moi, je ne veux pas me séparer de mon StudioScan (de 1995), car je ne trouve pas son équivalent aujourd'hui à un prix à ma portée (il scanne en 350 mm x 220 mm


J'ai eu le même problème que toi quand je suis passé sous OS X et qu'il a fallu que je remplace mon Arcus II... tout ce que j'ai pu trouvé dans les gammes "bureautique améliorée" abordables ne dépassait pas 210 x 297 ou 215 x 297, et je n'avais pas les moyens d'acheter un vrai scanner pro...
... et j'ai finalement réussi à trouver un produit correct qui me convenait à pas trop cher, le LaCie Bluescan48 qui ne coûtait que 800 euros hors-taxes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> (*Pascal77* exagère un peu, je crois que c'est "seulement" 5260 dpi sur un tiers du format et 800 ppi sur la totalité des 11,*8* x 17 pouces, ce qui fait 30 x 43,2 cm, soit un poil plus que du A3 en opaque)



Je n'exagère pas du tout, j'ai parlé de 8000 points *par ligne*, pas par pouce !


----------



## francois.jonquet (14 Février 2010)

caractéristique de la bête:
 format A3 pour la surface de numérisation de doc opaque et transparent
pour la résolution cela dépend du format du négatif en 24x36 : 5100 dpi
6x6 6x7 2700 dpi
4x5 inch (négatif de 10x12.5 cm) 1500 dpi
8x10 inch (négatif de 20x25 cm) 750 dpi
la Dmax réelle doit être autour de 3.9 (par réelle j'entends une Dmax mesurée et non annoncée: ex scan epson avec Dmax annoncée à 4.2 et mesurée à 3)
pour la communication entre les 2 ordi je me suis débrouillé au petit bonheur la chance et tout est ok maintenant (j'entré l'adresse physique de mon g3 sous os 9.2 et j'ai put accéder à mon g3 à partir du g4)
encore merci à tous
francois


----------



## claude72 (14 Février 2010)

francois.jonquet a dit:


> la Dmax réelle doit être autour de 3.9


Ah, tiens, j'aurais cru que c'était plus !!! au moins supérieure à 4... mais ça devait être la Dmax annoncée !!!
(mais bon, 3,9 c'est déjà pas mal )





> (j'entré l'adresse physique de mon g3 sous os 9.2 et j'ai put accéder à mon g3 à partir du g4)


Bravo, c'est exactement ce qu'il fallait faire !!!. Après, tu auras peut-être à faire en sorte que ces adresses TCP/IP soient fixes, et puis tu fais un alias du disque du G3 que tu places sur le bureau de G4 (ou dans le dock), et comme ça le G3 se connectera automatiquement quand tu double-cliqueras sur son alias.


----------

